# resperiator and face shield



## tommyd (Oct 28, 2009)

Would something like this be good for wood turning?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-used-3M-7800S-Respirators-size-L-/270828108160?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0e9cf980


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Not all face shields are alike. Check out the impact quality. I did some research on the web before purchasing a face shield and discovered that most shields are only for protection from spray mists, dust etc. My shop is out in the NH cold and darkness at the moment, but I know my shield is a bit expensive and made in Ct. It's not bullet proof but will take a hit from chunks breaking in a lathe.


----------

